# Orchestral tools - berlin strings sfx released! - bundle special ends tomorrow - last chance!



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jul 17, 2015)

Hey Folks,

we're proud to release *Berlin Strings SFX* today! A project which we started over a year ago with the vision to create the most extensive collection of common and unheard string effect articulations in a very playable way.

Berlin Strings EXP E - SFX is the final installment of our orchestral effect range within the Berlin Series. It complements the Berlin Woodwinds EXP D - SFX and Berlin Brass EXP C - Horn SFX Collections with extensively captured playable multi-sampled tonal and atonal string effects. It is recorded at the level of flexibility and depth of sampling the Berlin Series is renowned for since its first Collection release.

With thousands of risers, effect glissandos, clusters and the new tempo-synced Measured Trills, this Collection is crafted to create a really controllable arsenal of Playable Effect Articulations throughout the full natural instrument ranges. Round Robins on several articulations and controllable dynamic layers for most of the patches let you break through the limitations of simple one shot effect samples.

All articulations were captured in individual sections to be able to orchestrate your own string ensemble combinations.

Because this collection was recorded at the famous Teldex Scoring Stage with first-class musicians from Berlin, it perfectly fits into the orchestral sonic world of the Berlin Series.

*Berlin Strings EXP E - SFX is based on CAPSULE for the NI Kontakt 5 Full version sampler.*




*HIGHLIGHTS*

- *Seperate Sections*
for individual and flexible String FX writing and orchestrating

- *Playable Effects:* Each articulation is recorded with its full range,
different dynamic layers and most of them with Round Robins for
remarkable realism and flexibility.

- *Measured Trills* up to a 5th at two different speeds
Tempo Script that adjusts the Measured Trills automatically to your host tempo

- *Ligeti Clusters*

- Huge Collection of *Aleatoric Clusters*
Sustains, Staccatos, Dynamics, Tremolos, ...

- *Extensive Aleatoric Glissando Sets*
different lengths, Dynamics, Tremolo, Pizzicato, Trem Sul Pont...

- *Chromatic Runs*

- Recorded at the* Teldex Scoring Stage*


*Product Site:*
http://www.orchestraltools.com/libraries/bww_exp_d.php


*Specifications*

- 35 GB of samples (18,4 GB compressed)
- 24Bit / 48KHz Patches

Euro 249.- (excl. VAT)


*Introduction Special:*
BERLIN SFX BUNDLE SPECIAL
One Bundle for all FX Collections, including:

- Berlin Woodwinds Exp D - SFX
- Berlin Brass Exp C - Horn SFX
- Berlin Strings Exp E - SFX (pre-order)*

499.- € (instead of 665.- €)
excl. VAT

http://www.orchestraltools.com/libraries/sfx_bundle.php

All customers who already ordered the Introduction Special Bundle will receive their personal downloadlinks within the next few hours.

*Articulations*

VIOLINS I

Measured Trills
Pizzicato Bartok
Cluster Ligeti Molto Vibrato
Cluster Ligeti No Vibrato
Cluster Aleatoric Sustain
Cluster Aleatoric Portato
Cluster Aleatoric Cresc Long
Cluster Aleatoric Cresc Short
Cluster Aleatoric Tremolo
Cluster Aleatoric Tremolo Cresc Long
Cluster Aleatoric Tremolo Cresc Short
Cluster Aleatoric Staccato
Glissando Aleatoric Normal Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Normal Long Down
Glissando Aleatoric Normal Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Normal Short Down
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Long Down
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Short Down
Glissando Aleatoric Spiccato Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Spiccato Short Down
Glissando Aleatoric Spiccato Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Spiccato Long Down
Glissando Aleatoric Pizzicato Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Pizzicato Long Down
Glissando Aleatoric Pizzicato Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Pizzicato Short Down
Runs Chromatic Short Up
Runs Chromatic Short Down

VIOLINS II

Measured Trills
Pizzicato Bartok
Pizzicato Tremolo
Cluster Ligeti Molto Vibrato
Cluster Ligeti No Vibrato
Cluster Aleatoric Sustain
Cluster Aleatoric Portato
Cluster Aleatoric Cresc Long
Cluster Aleatoric Cresc Short
Cluster Aleatoric Tremolo
Cluster Aleatoric Tremolo Cresc Long
Cluster Aleatoric Tremolo Cresc Short
Cluster Aleatoric Staccato
Glissando Aleatoric Normal Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Normal Long Down
Glissando Aleatoric Normal Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Normal Short Down
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Long Down
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Short Down
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Sul Pont Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Sul Pont Long Down
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Sul Pont Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Sul Pont Short Down
Glissando Aleatoric Spiccato Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Spiccato Short Down
Glissando Aleatoric Spiccato Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Spiccato Short Down
Glissando Aleatoric Pizzicato Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Pizzicato Long Down
Glissando Aleatoric Pizzicato Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Pizzicato Short Down
Glissando Long Up
Glissando Long Down
Glissando Short Up
Glissando Short Down
Rips
Runs Chromatic Short Up
Runs Chromatic Short Down

VIOLAS

Pizzicato Bartok
Cluster Ligeti Molto Vibrato
Cluster Ligeti No Vibrato
Cluster Aleatoric Sustain
Cluster Aleatoric Portato
Cluster Aleatoric Cresc Long
Cluster Aleatoric Cresc Short
Cluster Aleatoric Tremolo
Cluster Aleatoric Tremolo Cresc Long
Cluster Aleatoric Tremolo Cresc Short
Cluster Aleatoric Staccato
Glissando Aleatoric Normal Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Normal Long Down
Glissando Aleatoric Normal Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Normal Short Down
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Long Down
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Short Down
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Sul Pont Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Sul Pont Long Down
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Sul Pont Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Sul Pont Short Down
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Sul Tasto Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Sul Tasto Long Down
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Sul Tasto Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Sul Tasto Short Down
Glissando Aleatoric Spiccato Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Spiccato Long Down
Glissando Aleatoric Spiccato Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Spiccato Short Down
Glissando Aleatoric Pizzicato Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Pizzicato Long Down
Glissando Aleatoric Pizzicato Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Pizzicato Short Down
Glissando Long Up
Glissando Long Down
Glissando Short Up
Glissando Short Down
Rips
Runs Chromatic Short Up
Runs Chromatic Short Down

CELLI

Measured Trills
Pizzicato Bartok
Cluster Ligeti Molto Vibrato
Cluster Ligeti No Vibrato
Cluster Aleatoric Sustain
Cluster Aleatoric Portato
Cluster Aleatoric Cresc Long
Cluster Aleatoric Cresc Short
Cluster Aleatoric Tremolo
Cluster Aleatoric Tremolo Cresc Long
Cluster Aleatoric Tremolo Cresc Short
Cluster Aleatoric Staccato
Glissando Aleatoric Normal Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Normal Long Down
Glissando Aleatoric Normal Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Normal Short Down
Glissando Aleatoric Spiccato Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Spiccato Long Down
Glissando Aleatoric Spiccato Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Spiccato Short Down
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Long Down
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Short Down
Glissando Long Up
Glissando Long Down
Glissando Short Up
Glissando Short Down
Runs Chromatic Short Up
Runs Chromatic Short Down

BASSES

Pizzicato Bartok
Cluster Ligeti Molto Vibrato
Cluster Ligeti No Vibrato
Cluster Aleatoric Sustain
Cluster Aleatoric Portato
Cluster Aleatoric Cresc Long
Cluster Aleatoric Cresc Short
Cluster Aleatoric Tremolo
Cluster Aleatoric Tremolo Cresc Long
Cluster Aleatoric Tremolo Cresc Short
Cluster Aleatoric Staccato
Glissando Aleatoric Normal Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Normal Long Down
Glissando Aleatoric Normal Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Normal Short Down
Glissando Aleatoric Spiccato Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Spiccato Long Down
Glissando Aleatoric Spiccato Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Spiccato Short Down
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Long Up
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Long Down
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Short Up
Glissando Aleatoric Tremolo Short Down
Glissando Short Up
Glissando Short Down
Glissando Long Up
Glissando Long Down
Rips
Runs Chromatic Short Up
Runs Chromatic Short Down



All the best,

Hendrik and the whole Orchestral Tools Team


----------



## jules (Jul 17, 2015)

Sounds splendid & impressive, as usual.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 17, 2015)

A big like!!! Hope I get the download links soon, since I recently bought the SFX bundle ... can't wait to check these out myself.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jul 17, 2015)

Download links are away for all bundle customers


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jul 17, 2015)

Amazing work, glad I got the bundle :D


----------



## Mahlon (Jul 17, 2015)

Sounds wonderful. Looking forward to this getting this one.

Mahlon


----------



## MEGASHARK (Jul 17, 2015)

Sounds amazing! Perfect timing as I'm just starting a horror movie


----------



## JW (Jul 17, 2015)

Another fantastic job, guys! Sounds awesome! Can't wait to get my hands on this. Keep em' comin!


----------



## benmrx (Jul 17, 2015)

Again, Orchestral Tools comes through. I LOVE LOVE LOVE that you've recorded (and shown) multiple dynamics and round robins. One question and maybe I missed it, but are there any patches to 'play' a riser/gliss, or are there only the pre-recorded ones. I know the main OT Strings library has the 'playable glissandi' patches, but does this new FX expansion offer anything similar so we can perform our own risers?


----------



## tabulius (Jul 18, 2015)

Will there ever be a strings bundle? I might be interested of buying all volumes at some point.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jul 18, 2015)

@benmrx: the glissandi in EXP E are pre-recorded, but they are recorded over the whole range of the instruments so you can play any glissando you like. Also these are more focused on the FX side (hence the name^^). For "normal" glisses, the Playable Glissando patches in BST Main are best.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 19, 2015)

Sounding really good!
I especially like the measured trills and the staccs.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jul 20, 2015)

Amazing. Love any String Effects library, but this one is outstanding :D


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey Guys,
thanks so much for all the great comments.

Today we got a new midi production by our composer friend Sascha Knorr.



This is quite a full demo of the whole Berlin Series so far - everything in this piece is recorded at Teldex, except for the Symphonic Sphere Harp. You can hear Berlin Woodwinds with Exp A, B and D, Berlin Strings with all Expansions, Berlin Brass Exp C, The Orchestral Grands and The Timpani. The other Percussion Samples in the piece are from our upcoming Berlin Percussion Main Library. The other Brass samples are from an experimental private library, but may give you an impression on how Berlin Brass will sound like in the future.

Turn up your speaker volume and enjoy!

All the best,

Hendrik


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 23, 2015)

Sascha, beast. 

.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jul 23, 2015)

amazing!


----------



## JW (Jul 23, 2015)

Wow!! That was an amazing demo by Sascha! Looking forward to when you guys release the brass and percussion! Can't be soon enough!


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 23, 2015)

I had some time today to go through all those patches ... This is by far my favorite orchestral fx library and definitely the most versatile. You can combine those patches (and the main library) in so many ways, that you can almost think up a sound and get pretty close in most cases with all those patches. The only thing I would like to have on top of all those wonderful patches would be really slow string glissandi. Something like 10-20 seconds per octave. Maybe an idea for an SFX volume 2 ...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 24, 2015)

Really great demo and beautifully detailed library.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 24, 2015)

Awesome ! 

Love the acoustics, and timbre of all the instruments. 

Thanks for posting the demo,

Muziksculp


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Jul 24, 2015)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


>





Jesus CHRIST.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for all the great feedback!

Just a short reminder that our SFX Bundle Special ends tomorrow (August, 1).

Last chance to get all three orchestral SFX Collections in a Special Bundle:

Berlin Woodwinds EXP D: SFX
Berlin Brass EXP C: Horn FX
Berlin Strings EXP E: SFX
*499.- €* (instead of 665.-€) + VAT
Save 166.- €

*Product Site:*
http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/sfx_bundle.php

*Full Articulation List:*
http://www.orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/Berlin_Series_SFX-Bundle.pdf


Best,
Hendrik


----------



## samphony (Aug 7, 2015)

I was looking for such material for a long time. Thanks for doing that!


----------



## Treppenwitz (Aug 22, 2015)

Hendrik, does String Exp E SFX allow *UN*-Measured trills in the strings like Symphonic Sphere does, or just MEASURED trills?



Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> Hey Folks,
> [snip]
> - *Measured Trills* up to a 5th at two different speeds
> Tempo Script that adjusts the Measured Trills automatically to your host tempo
> ...


----------

